# Mailleraye-sur-Seine Aire



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We were at the above aire last week, it's a very popular stopover between Le Havre and Rouen with a very useful vets practice.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=505

Apparently they are planning to close the main street for renovation shortly so the aire wil be inaccessible from 14th October until sometime in the spring of 2014 - exact date to be announced.

Anyone planning to stop there should make alternative arrangements.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We were that way earlier this year and stayed at the private aire Les Cerisiers, a CL type site just south of there at Heurteauville (76). I think they have about 15 places and it's beside the river.

It was a bit more expensive than the Mailleraye aire as services and hookup are extra but a pleasant spot.

It's listed in the campsites database


Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

My vote also for Les Cerisiers, just a little further inland along the river, rather nicer than the actual Mailleraye-sur-Seine one, with the added advantage of no sewerage works!
Note of caution though the blustery old Frenchman that runs it along with his wife can be a little adventurous with his totalling up when paying to leave, check his maths


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> My vote also for Les Cerisiers, just a little further inland along the river, rather nicer than the actual Mailleraye-sur-Seine one, with the added advantage of no sewerage works!


That's normally a good alternative to Mailleraye, however it's much smaller, has a length restriction and it's not open all year like Mailleraye, usually closed between November and April so only good as a diversion for the last two weeks in October. Whether it's preferable to Mailleraye or not is of course down to personal preference. The vet is also a big attraction at Mailleraye and I doubt if parking will be possible near the vets premises as I think the whole of the main street (where the vet is located) will be closed for the duration of the works. Maybe someone will post here once the work is started to let us know if the vet is affected or not.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Mailleraye is good we're were there a couple of weeks ago excellent vet look forward to the Aires re-opening thanks For the info Ken


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

homenaway said:


> We were that way earlier this year and stayed at the private aire Les Cerisiers, a CL type site just south of there at Heurteauville (76). I think they have about 15 places and it's beside the river.
> 
> It was a bit more expensive than the Mailleraye aire as services and hookup are extra but a pleasant spot.
> 
> ...


Found that steve thanks
Its also in the camperkontakt database with photos


----------



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

Do you have the details of the Vet please.

Thanks

Colin


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can't remember the name of the vet but the premises are on the main street, about 200m up the hill from the aire. The receptionist doesn't speak much English and the vet isn't there all the time but if you are staying at the aire it's only a short walk. If you call in when you arrive at the aire in the afternoon she'll arrange for the vet to be available the following morning (or evening).


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

*La Mailleraye sur seine Aire*

Cabinet Veterinaire de la Mailleraye
58 Rue de la Republique
76940 La Mailleraye sur Seine

Open hours Monday - Friday 8.45hrs - 12.30hrs then 15.00hrs to 19.00hrs Saturday morning 09.00 - 12hrs. Tel: 02.35.05.37.67 Receptionist speaks a little English. Vet comes from their practice in Bourg Achard so be prepared to wait 15mins if you are the first appointment.


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

I can,t recommend the vet enough, brilliant 37.50 euros for FIVE dogs this tuesday gone..........ive known people pay more for one dog


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*La Mailleraye-Sur-Seine Aire closure.*

Hi All,

We are off to Spain in January and usually stop at the Aire at La Mailleraye-Sur-Seine. 
Has anyone got any updates if it's still closed.

Our favourite Aire, right on the Seine and the take away Pizzas are really good!!

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

You could always try contacting the Mairie via the web site;
http://www.mailleraye.fr/

There's a contact us page under 'Informations'

Please post whatever you find out so we all find out!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Bill, good idea. I have sent a email to the Marie. 

Will post when I get a reply.

Al.

sennen523.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I have had a reply from the Mairie at Mailleraye-Sur-Seine. 

They have confirmed that the road down to the Aire is closed. They are not sure when it will open but will be around April 2014.

We would have been going there on 14th January, so thanks to MHF for the postings about the closure.

Merry Christmas All. 

sennen523. Al.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bump

For hopefully an update.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you look at the MHF campsite entry you'll see that pivorichard posted a review in February with an update:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=505


----------



## peter21 (Aug 31, 2009)

gaspode said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > My vote also for Les Cerisiers, just a little further inland along the river, rather nicer than the actual Mailleraye-sur-Seine one, with the added advantage of no sewerage works!
> ...


We were there two weeks ago (end March 2014). Works still in progress and aire still closed but the vet (charming and excellent value) is still accessible although you can't park right outside.

We cycled from the aire at St Nicolas de Bliquetuit, 3 miles away.

When we went (10am on a monday morning) there looked to be plenty of spaces just up from the vets where a motorhome could be parked.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Just got back from our latest trip. Went through La Mailleraye and saw notices up to say that the aire was due to open as from 7th May.

By the way, we stayed at nearby aires:
a) the very pleasant & friendly aire in Heurteauville (7 Euro/night plus 4 Euro for using their spotless service point) and;
b) the free aire at St Nicolas de Bliquetuiut - nice views across the river

Used the vet in La Mailleraye - 15 Euros for the Pet Passport stamp using our own tablets. Friendly, english speaking vet.

Bill


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,

We have just got back from Spain. I asked the Marie at Mailleraye a while ago and they said it was due to open on the 30th April.

We went to the Aire at Forges-les-Eaux instead, but would prefer La Mailleraye. 

Thanks all for the updated info.

sennen523.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Bill_OR said:


> Just got back from our latest trip. Went through La Mailleraye and saw notices up to say that the aire was due to open as from 7th May.
> Bill


Great!! We are going over in three weeks time and were hoping to stay there for our first couple of nights.

Richard.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Off to France in a few days time and would like to stop at Mailleraye for a couple of nights.
Has anyone stopped there in the last couple of weeks or can confirm that the aire has re-opened.

Richard.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Need to visit the vets there next week. can anyone definitely confirm the aire is open.
Thx


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I believe it is but you can check by email to the Marie

http://www.mailleraye.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=21&Itemid=76

mairie-sg.lamaillerayesurseine @ wanadoo.fr


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Mailleraye is definitely open again as we have just spent three nights there.
They are still putting the finishing touches to the 'tarting up' of the lower part of the main street which includes the large area in front of the restaurant and bar. You now have to zig zag round that bit to get onto the aire. The rough road through the aire with it's raised drain covers had been re-surfaced and is now smooth enough for a billiard table. They have also added four hard standings at the far end, next to the water/ sewage works. Still great value at 5€ a night.

Richard.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm here now! Got here at 5am, see my blog for details!!

lovely spot, not sure why I've never been here before, the new town "square" is very, er, French, 8) , had a nice lunch in the cafe / bistro today. 

Unfortunately heading back to Calais tomorrow.....


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Mailleraye is back in business again, although the "improvements" look to be a bit of a waste of time and money other than the badly needed road resurfacing. The new flower beds are already sprouting a good crop of weeds. The new aire access track (it'd be an exaggeration to call it a road) is far too narrow and already several M/Hs have churned up the gravel and grass where they've been incapable of steering straight. I note that they've installed a new bourne too, much better but a shame they've installed one that uses jetons rather than the much more convenient cash or bank card versions. I can also confirm that the vet is still doing cheap passport deals, cost us €22.50 including medication this time.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> I note that they've installed a new bourne too, much better but a shame they've installed one that uses jetons rather than the much more convenient cash or bank card versions.


The old one had to be fed with jetons, too. No cash or card option.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

